# ICE Trikes



## MCMLXXXIII (5 Apr 2017)

Hello all!

I'm interested in getting a Recumbent Trike and was looking at ICE Trikes. Does anyone here own one? Should I be considering any other brands? I'm UK based.

I have a few questions:

Without suspension will it be a rough ride? Is it worth paying extra for?

Are they comfortable from the get go or do they take a while to get used to?

Do they take more power to ride than a DF bike?

Are they really pain free for hundreds of miles?

Should I go for a larger back wheel or the same as the front two?

I'm considering drum brakes due to lower maintenance and weatherproofing, good idea?

Any downsides to a Recumbent in general or a Trike specifically?

Any recommendations on an ICE Trike model? I'm looking at either the Adventure or Sprint but failing to see much of a difference between them.

This would be a huge purchase for me so I don't want to make any mistakes, I gave up cycling on a DF bike a few summers ago due to discomfort. I have a bad back and could never get comfortable - let alone find a saddle that didn't destroy my backside!

Any help appreciated.


----------



## classic33 (5 Apr 2017)

Paging @Mr Magoo

The instant downside most people think of first, "is will I be seen". 11 years riding one has taught me that if anything you'll be noticed more.

It's not saying much in ways, but when I told the person I was buying mine from, he thought I was nuts. 40 miles for the first real ride, with no problems.

This is a just a general view on recumbents by the way.


----------



## ufkacbln (5 Apr 2017)

There are two types of trike.

Those with the two front wheels forward and a single at the back (Tadpole). The other has a longer wheel base, front single wheel and two wheels at the back ( . They tend to be higher, and for some easier to mount / dismount

The Kettwiesel is typical


Both have differing strengths and weaknesses







There are also a number of manufacturers making these

Comparison with the ICE would be HP Velotechnik, Catrike. (Second Hand only as no current UK dealer) and the cheaper Performer and their likes



> Without suspension will it be a rough ride? Is it worth paying extra for?



Yes it makes a difference, but large tyres such as Big Apples can be adequate if budget is an issue, None of mine are suspended



> Are they comfortable from the get go or do they take a while to get used to?



Depends on you, I found it to be the case



> Do they take more power to ride than a DF bike?



Different, they are heavier, and use different muscles. Once you are used to it there is no real practical difference



> Are they really pain free for hundreds of miles?



Not for everyone - Google "Recumbent Butt"!

It will depend on you, and the personal adjustments to your trike




> Should I go for a larger back wheel or the same as the front two?



Personal choice, with thee identical you only need to carry one size of tube spare, and practically if set up properly there is no massive difference in riding. Smaller wheels though mean a slightly smaller trike and easier fold / storage



> I'm considering drum brakes due to lower maintenance and weatherproofing, good idea?



Personal preference - I use cable discs as easier to maintain and replace parts



> Any downsides to a Recumbent in general or a Trike specifically?



Most significant is that they are BIG and need space to store, and securing when out needs some thought



> Any recommendations on an ICE Trike model? I'm looking at either the Adventure or Sprint but failing to see much of a difference between them.



Try one - there is a place called D-TEK near Ely, which has a wide range of trikes , or there are ICE dealers. You will be surprised how the small differences in the two machines make in ride and comfort - As you say a big investment so you need to get it right


----------



## starhawk (5 Apr 2017)

MCMLXXXIII said:


> Without suspension will it be a rough ride? Is it worth paying extra for?



Yes! ICE-suspension is really good it is very well worth paying extra for it, I bought my Trice Q before the suspension was "invented" and I later bought the uppgrade kit so I have experience of both riding without and with suspension.



MCMLXXXIII said:


> Are they comfortable from the get go or do they take a while to get used to?



They are comfortable from the start, but you may wish to tweak the seat a little to get the it exactly as you wish. (this is of course for the web-seat, I have no experience of the other seat)



MCMLXXXIII said:


> Do they take more power to ride than a DF bike?



On the flat there is really no difference, I found it easier to get it up to speed. Uphill is another matter I had to use one gear lower than normal to get up the hills, however you get it back when you go downhill and as wind resistance is gone you don't slow down as fast either.



MCMLXXXIII said:


> Are they really pain free for hundreds of miles?



Oh yes! no problem at all !



MCMLXXXIII said:


> Should I go for a larger back wheel or the same as the front two?



I have no experience of the large rear wheel. But as it is larger it should give a smoother ride, but at the price of no rear suspension, and you have to carry two types of tubes in your repair pack



MCMLXXXIII said:


> I'm considering drum brakes due to lower maintenance and weatherproofing, good idea?



That is a good idea, mine was equipped with drum brakes from the beginning and I am very pleased with them, gets the trike to a stop at litterally a dime if you want to and no maintence to talk about.



MCMLXXXIII said:


> Any downsides to a Recumbent in general or a Trike specifically?



Well trikes have a larger radius of turning so you have to learn how to get into a turn, but you wil get that fast, and it is also wider so you will have problem if the "cycle-gate" is set to narrow.



MCMLXXXIII said:


> Any recommendations on an ICE Trike model? I'm looking at either the Adventure or Sprint but failing to see much of a difference between them.



The difference is that the Adventure is easier to sit down on, but if you panic-brake on an Adventure you can be "catapulted" off the trike. Due to it's higher center of gravity the Adventure is less stable than the Sprint. It is likely that the Adventure is more sensetive to wind resistance but I have no experience of that. The Trice and Sprint are not bothered with the wind, wind resistence doesn't exist for them.



MCMLXXXIII said:


> This would be a huge purchase for me so I don't want to make any mistakes, I gave up cycling on a DF bike a few summers ago due to discomfort. I have a bad back and could never get comfortable - let alone find a saddle that didn't destroy my backside!



I had the same problems as you, I have tried numerous saddles but none was comfortable, you had to "harden" the groin at the beginning of the cycle season to cope with it, and the back and shoulders where a constant problem.
Yes it was a huge purchase, that's why I waited so long. There was no dealer in Sweden who had any recumberent at the time so I bought my Trice "blind". But I have not regretted it for a single moment , and any problem that has popped up are solved by ICEs excellent support department, those guys are wonderful!

Good luck with your purchase


----------



## steveindenmark (5 Apr 2017)

If you are anywhere Little Thetford near Cambridge. Kevin at D TEK has trikes you can hire for the day.


----------



## Smokin Joe (5 Apr 2017)

I switched from a road bike to a recumbent trike eighteen months ago. Right from day one I never had any issues with comfort, it is much easier on my aging back, neck and shoulders than a conventional bike. You do need to build up a different set of leg muscles but like any riding that comes fairly quickly.

Although the trike is slower up hills it is easier IMO. Once you settle into a rhythm you can winch your way up the steepest climbs with no worry about stall speed. In fact you can even stop for a rest half way up, pour a cup from the flask and smoke a cigarette while your legs regain their strength before tackling the rest of the climb.


----------



## Saluki (5 Apr 2017)

steveindenmark said:


> If you are anywhere Little Thetford near Cambridge. Kevin at D TEK has trikes you can hire for the day.


That is good to know. Hubster is thinking of one. He's starting to have more health issues and doesn't want to stop riding. A trike might be the way to go for him.


----------



## FishFright (5 Apr 2017)

I own two ICE trikes , a 2004 ish Trice Classic and 2016 VTX, plus several conventional bikes

I've never felt the need for suspension on either of them.

Both were comfy from the get go, pedalling them is a different matter and it takes a while to adjust. 

Never measured any power difference but the Trice is slow but its my touring trike and is great to ride loaded. The VTX is a tad slower than my fast road bikes but more fun.

I get less aches and pains on the trikes.

I've got larger rears on both but if i was to buy a new Sprint for touring it would have the smaller rear wheel for lower gears and COG

Discs on both , no experience with hub brakes

Downsides are storage and ease transport of transport. They take up a lot of space ! 
My Trice is very easy to get in and out of, the VTX is very low and less easy. Although ICE sell handles to help with this 

Dtek ofc but if not i tried out one at York Rally and was hooked

Comfort - no conventional bike comes close to a trike.

In addition, If I had tried one out earlier i'd have less conventional bike and more trike - they are that much fun.


----------



## byegad (5 Apr 2017)

I had a QNT (ICE) which I sold last year to a local lady who has spine issues, and still own two more recumbent trikes. Don't expect to be burning off Road Bikes up hill, but do expect to be easily visible, to be comfortable and to have a lot of fun!


----------



## ufkacbln (5 Apr 2017)

Saluki said:


> That is good to know. Hubster is thinking of one. He's starting to have more health issues and doesn't want to stop riding. A trike might be the way to go for him.



For kids there is KMX

They are a little "industrial" compared with the ICE, HP VElotechnik etc, but as s kid's trike they are fine

Alternatvely the rare child sized Catrike Dash is an option

They are also a solid bar for disabled riders

Look at the Kettwiesel site for some ideas, and the others also adapt

My wife rides an electronic assist trike with extensions that allow her to stand and sit more easily


----------



## Saluki (5 Apr 2017)

Cunobelin said:


> For kids there is KMX
> 
> They are a little "industrial" compared with the ICE, HP VElotechnik etc, but as s kid's trike they are fine
> 
> ...


Hubs is still physically able but has been put on heart meds along with all his renal meds. A regular bike makes his left arm ache due to his fistula.


----------



## ufkacbln (5 Apr 2017)

Saluki said:


> Hubs is still physically able but has been put on heart meds along with all his renal meds. A regular bike makes his left arm ache due to his fistula.




It is possible to put both brakes and a gear change on one handlebar quite easily


----------



## numbnuts (5 Apr 2017)

Cunobelin said:


> For kids there is KMX
> They are a little "industrial" compared with the ICE, HP VElotechnik etc, but as s kid's trike they are fine


There OK for BIG kids too


----------



## MCMLXXXIII (5 Apr 2017)

Thank you everyone for the replies.

Any glaring differences between ICE and HPV? HPV appear to be a bit cheaper - especially when you go full suspension.


----------



## Saluki (5 Apr 2017)

Cunobelin said:


> It is possible to put both brakes and a gear change on one handlebar quite easily


I know, but I think that he would like a trike. Once we move I am sure that he will save for one. We will have more room at the new place.


----------



## Scoosh (5 Apr 2017)

Saluki said:


> I know, but I think that he would like a trike. Once we move I am sure that he will save for one. We will have more room at the new place.


Err - that is a handlebar on a trike ...


----------



## ufkacbln (5 Apr 2017)

Saluki said:


> I know, but I think that he would like a trike. Once we move I am sure that he will save for one. We will have more room at the new place.



I was talking about on a trike...


----------



## ufkacbln (5 Apr 2017)

MCMLXXXIII said:


> Thank you everyone for the replies.
> 
> Any glaring differences between ICE and HPV? HPV appear to be a bit cheaper - especially when you go full suspension.



Personal choice...

I chose my Gekko on the grounds of the fold

ICE frames fold upwards so the gap in the frame opens in the case of a failure of the locking bolt

HPV frames fold downwards so the frame closes if the locking bolt fails

I also liked the fact that the Gekko seat stayed on as part of the fold, and the fold was quicker and easier


----------



## Saluki (5 Apr 2017)

Cunobelin said:


> I was talking about on a trike...


Bloke down the road from us has only one arm and has everything on the right side of the bars, on a regular hybrid. I thought that was what was meant.


----------



## flake99please (6 Apr 2017)

Azub are another manufacturer you could consider.


----------



## starhawk (7 Apr 2017)

Cunobelin said:


> ICE frames fold upwards so the gap in the frame opens in the case of a failure of the locking bolt



Yes that is odd, but I'm shure ICE have their reasons, how often does a locking bolt fail by the way? I have the old downward folding type but as I see no reason to fold my trike that is of no consequence


----------



## ufkacbln (7 Apr 2017)

starhawk said:


> Yes that is odd, but I'm shure ICE have their reasons, how often does a locking bolt fail by the way? I have the old downward folding type but as I see no reason to fold my trike that is of no consequence


 
I have had it shear on the Gekko, but there is still a secondary bolt that keeps the frame together

It was just one of those things that was probably totally unfounded, but I wanted to emphasise how small details and personal choice are a massive factor

I have no doubt about the ICE Trikes, as between 1994 and 2011 I rode the Peter Ross variations before ICE existed. It was only that when I wanted a replacement the only available large rear wheel was the Catrike Expediton and I loved the handling. However that was difficult to store at work and I bought the folding Gekko as a second ride.


----------



## Tilley (8 Apr 2017)

Cunobelin said:


> It is possible to put both brakes and a gear change on one handlebar quite easily


----------



## Tilley (8 Apr 2017)

I bought my used Trice from a couple in Somerset and it had been adapted so both brakes and the gear change were on the left hand bar, so it is possible, speak to the guys at ICE they are very approachable and more than happy to arrange a test ride if you can get to Falmouth.


----------



## Tigerbiten (9 Apr 2017)

MCMLXXXIII said:


> I have a few questions:
> 
> Without suspension will it be a rough ride? Is it worth paying extra for
> 
> ...


The basic answer to all these questions is both yes and no, it all comes down to personal preference.

Front suspension is probably yes, but I do use the hardest elastomer in mine.
I also tend to run fattish tyres at lowish pressure which helps.

From the get go, legs will hurt, bum and back less so, hands and arms not at all. Once you get fit, then you will probably hurt less. My back improves with being on the trike but YMMV.

If you try and go at the same speed as DF bikes then trikes take more effort. If you take it easy then trikes with the right gears can take less effort as you have no minimum speed. 

My main pain area is my feet in very hot/cold weather as they run hot/cold. Apart from that then only the usual muscle aches. 

If you want pure speed then the bigger back wheel is faster. If you do long multiday tours then the smaller back wheel is better as you need less spares.

No idea as I've always used disk brakes. Hydraulic disks are better than mechanical disks if you only use one brae lever but are not as robust.



> Any downsides to a Recumbent in general or a Trike specifically?


Downsides .............
It's harder to use pubic transport (trains & busses) with a recumbent and almost impossible with a trike. On ferries you are still charged the same as a bike so not a problem.

It's harder to filter in heavy/stationary traffic as you can see less with a lower head position. Plus the extra width of a trike makes it harder to filter anyway.
This is more than offset by drivers in general giving you more room. So unless you ride in a lot of stop/start traffic not really an issue.

It doesn't take much in the way of a wall/hedge/long grass to block the view to the side, but the view to the front is better as you're not looking down at the road.

It's harder to ride with a group of DF riders as you are slower uphill and/or faster down.

Which area are you based in. I'm sure some one based near you can give you a better understanding of what a trike is like.


----------



## Tilley (9 Apr 2017)

Riding with any group of DR riders I was surprised by how much the riders obscured my forward vision. The extra width of the trike and the lower riding position puts off most riders from riding alongside and therefore means little or no conversation whilst riding.


----------



## Smokin Joe (9 Apr 2017)

Tilley said:


> The extra width of the trike and the lower riding position puts off most riders from riding alongside and therefore means little or no conversation whilst riding.


_A miserable old sod writes -_

"Which can sometimes be a blessing".


----------



## malenfair (12 Apr 2017)

I have had a pedal assist ice sprint and it is great fun and has kept me cycling.
Try one out. I did and immediately loved it.
I have done 5500+ miles since Nov 14 and the trike is worth every penny.
It has kept me cycling improved by health and stopped the depression I was struggling with.


----------

